# Kranzle Rebuild!



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Today i got my kranzle K7.

in need of a little service due to taking a little time to reach full pressure.

i wasted no time and started tonight. my missus is very understanding!!










i have a selection of O-rings if required, but to start with i am just stripping it down and cleaning it out.

Oil has been mixing with water so it probably will need some new O rings but the ones i think are leaking are definately 'Specialist' and will have to be ordered from Kranzle direct. Again it can be done at a later date if the clean up doesnt cure it.

All O ring seats are a little bit grubby but have been thoroughly cleaned.

Here a few stripped pics:




























Bearing seats have a little bit of wear but nothing out of the ordinary, also the 3 pins are showing a little bit of wear on the ends where they touch the bearing plate which spins and makes them pump in and out at speed.

More to come......

And Testing will be done 2mro......


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Hope you took notes when taking it apart. 

Fish


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Watching with interest :thumb:





I don't even own a Kranzle :lol:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Lewisredfern001 said:


> my missus is very understanding!!


your not kidding :doublesho


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lewisredfern001 said:


> Today i got my kranzle K7.
> 
> in need of a little service due to taking a little time to reach full pressure.
> 
> ...


I hope you have not tied up the misses to do this as it seems past the understanding mark LOL hope it goes well


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

she did ensure i tidied up properly! its all back together now, and will try and take it to work for testing 2mro. theres a fair bit to it but its all gone back together correctly. my hobby is taking things apart. as an engineer its kind of in my blood!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lewisredfern001 said:


> she did ensure i tidied up properly! its all back together now, and will try and take it to work for testing 2mro. theres a fair bit to it but its all gone back together correctly. my hobby is taking things apart. as an engineer its kind of in my blood!


Yes it is good fun I used to be an engineer on trawlers I still like repairing had the shower pump in bits last time new seal kit good as new


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice work. Wouldn't fancy having to work on your boiler though mind with that cupboard there

Dave


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

the oil seal replacement will definately stop the oil / water mixing. as ive done it myself, and it worked. but not sure about the slow pressure, hope it works for you


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

banditbarron said:


> Nice work. Wouldn't fancy having to work on your boiler though mind with that cupboard there
> 
> Dave


Neither would i. i was thinking it last week, why is it not in a cupboard? really makes it look un tidy


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

ianFRST said:


> the oil seal replacement will definately stop the oil / water mixing. as ive done it myself, and it worked. but not sure about the slow pressure, hope it works for you


Which one(s) did you replace if you dont mind racking your brains. if i do one i want to the lot though

http://www.kranzle.co.uk/K7-120_K10-120parts.pdf


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

they were 3 black o rings iirc

the 3 rounds ones you have removed. that are behing the brass part? they were quite tricky to get back in too!!


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

ye i thought so. they are mounted into the housing, i just cant work out which ones they are on the diagram. i'd have said that part 33 is the 2nd brass ring and sits ontop of the seal?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

page 26 item number 2 iirc.

they were literally a 1 piece item, so i "think" its them


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

just printed it out and found em!! i thought i was right about 33 being the 2nd brass ring!


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

well..... finally all back together today at work, a repair carried out on the mains lead and a clean up of the casing. I really really want to strip it and get it chemically cleaned and paint it all up, replace plastics etc. however the cost of the replacement parts may deem it not very cost effective!! we shall see when i call up for price costs on monday.

Pics to follow


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Only running 6.5 ltr pressure from my mains supply apparently it's gotta b around 8?


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

And having some pressure problems as a result


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Forget the wife, you'd have a problem with me doing that in the kitchen!!!!!!!

God I sound like a bird.....


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

right gents please have a look at the below video, this is the difference with pressure when machine is on and off. Is this correct? i can still not get full pressure on the gauge, getting 50-60 bar MAX


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh and my water supply is awesome, filled a 20litre bucket in 50 seconds. so more than enough


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

If anyone gets a change could they do the same as I have in my video just so I can see how a known good kranzle pressure is supposed to
Be??


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

anyone with a kranzle able to help me out? new oil seals turned up this week


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

You need to put the hose on, squeeze the trigger then observe the pressure after it's stabilised.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

the main problem is that im using a nilfisk gun and only getting 60bar pressure at the most. not sure if its the gun or machine. a way to find out is to check the machine pressure but im not sure what ive video'd is a good pressure?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

you can only check the machine pressure with the proper gun attached, it creats teh restriction that causes the pressure to build up - an open outlet like you were tasting will not create any restriction....or show a high pressure.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok bud. Will have to just order a kranzle gun an go from there


----------



## wildwash (Nov 2, 2011)

I am the same with taking things apart.. if something stops working i like to open it up and see inside.. i'll either fix it or it will still be broken but i will know how it worked.
I have a small collection of pressure washers as i try to pick up non working units and get them going again. looking at yours you should see a difference when you switch it on with the water coming out but you won't get a good pressure reading unless you have a gun on there with the correct nozzle size. hopefully that will solve your problem.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

ye i understand about nozzle size and the nilfisk gun im using isnt too different to the kranzle, it is very slightly bigger so i will see a lesser pressure when usng it but didnt think it would be as low, neither did the kranzle guy i spoke to, hence i want to see if the machine pressure is low without anything connected.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i had a hose attached to my K7 it barely read on the gauge but worked fine, i would reccomend a decent Kranzle hose (if you can afford it they are bloody expensive) and i'm pretty sure it will work fine.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

already got a high pressure hose its just the gun that isnt a kranzle one. the pressure is low and the gauge is working fine. still havent had time to do the seals and i shall order a gun at the end of the month.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Right after a battle With the seals. They are now in. What a mission getting them out was. I also noticed a leak from what looks like a breather type hole in the main motor housing before I even started the seal replacement. This is a leaky seal between the oil housing and motor housing. Only £6 but full strip down is required. With this I had 'pimp my kranzle' in mind and decided that I would do some painting. I also needed to strip it bare to get a proper repair done on one of the legs. 
My friend is a welder so it's Going to him this week. Also will be ordering a new oil seal and all new plastics next week.



















It needs striping down for the welding so no damage occurs on the motor windings









And the whole casings will be as follows

From









To


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Mate you got too much time on your hands! But looking like you are doing a fantastic job!!


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

6 on 4 off gives me a fair bit of time but its not detailing weather so this got some attention. I love nothing more than stripping stuff down. Usually me N my son r doing something while my partner works but got a babysitter for a few hours today


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Although he did help me start it. He knows his stuff for a 2.5 yr old!


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

not much painting done this week, but managed to split the rotor from the housing, ordered a new bearing, seal, and new o rings for the water valves (all these where from an online shop and arent from kranzle, by using part numbers and sizes of the ones i took off i have managed to save 50% on going to kranzle for the same parts!.

Im on my 4 off as of 3hours time so shall do some painting and await my parts to turn up. also going to drop the stator and housing in to a welders to see what thay can do, and take my high pressure hose to pirtek to get the end fitting changed and get some quick release couplings.


----------

